# Post Content Posting Below Avatars?



## hunnychile (Jan 27, 2017)

This is mildly annoying. Instead of text appearing flush with our avatars and information to the side, the text starts below. It just began happening to me this week. Is anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 27, 2017)

I had this issue on Safari but I switched to Firefox and everything looks normal.  Are you using Safari?


----------



## meka72 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've been having this issue all week on Chrome.


----------



## silverbuttons (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm using Safari and I have this problem.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 19, 2017)

I have this problem on my iPad in Safari too.  Very annoying.


----------

